# FS/Trade: Hornady XTP 41 Cal .410 210 gr HP Bullets 100 Ct



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cleaning up a bit, time to get rid of stuff I'll never use.

Hornady XTP 41 Cal .410 210 gr HP Bullets 100 Ct, opened but unused -

$30










-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll trade ya for a 1 lb can of powder.


----------

